# Wago Modbus Rtu



## rasoul_1989 (2 Juli 2016)

Hallo!
 ich habe ein sps wago750-881 als master und frequenzumrichter delta-c2000 als slave zur verfügung . Bei codesys bin ich ein anfänger und habe ich keine ahnung! wie kann ich die sps als master konfigurieren???
Auf der F.u. Habe ich diese einstellungen gestellt. Rtu, ,8,e,1 station nr 2


----------



## ChickenWingZ (5 Juli 2016)

Hallo rasoul_1989,

eine detaillierte Beschreibung zum Modbus-Master-Konfigurator
http://www.wago.com/wagoweb/documentation/759/ger_manu/333/m07590333_xxxxxxxx_0de.pdf

Gruß


----------



## SPS_A (6 Juli 2016)

Hallo,

wenn das Gerät über Modbus RTU kommuniziert, wirst du sicherlich noch eine serielle Schnittstelle (750-652) für die WAGO brauchen. Dann kannst du mit der modb_05.lib einen Modbus-Master erstellen und den Slave abfragen.

Viele Grüße


----------

